

Pycoder's Weekly - googletron
http://pycoders.com/

======
hello_moto
What about this one?

<http://www.pythonweekly.com/>

------
postfuturist
An RSS feed would be nice, I think. I'd prefer to keep my email inbox
uncluttered.

~~~
mgrouchy
There will be RSS for the issues. That is the first item on the todo list
after we get the first issue released.

------
sjahl
Are you planning to offer something better than <http://www.pythonweekly.com/>
? In other words, why should I subscribe to _another_ weekly python digest? :)

~~~
googletron
It will be interesting, but we plan to offer a more immersed and curated
discussion, with images and media where possible.

It will come down to if you like the curators and share their passion for
python development.

pythonweekly.com is awesome, but that doesn't mean it can't be improved, and
competition doesn't hurt.

~~~
petercooper
_and competition doesn't hurt._

Usually, yep!

A rising tide lifts all boats, and the increase in newsletters is validating
them as a viable option for hesitant subscribers.

I run several newsletters (most famously <http://javascriptweekly.com/>) and
I'm delighted to see all of these new *Weekly newsletters (although,
admittedly, I'm kicking myself for being too generic with the 'weekly' suffix)
because they're helping to validate my entire business model and subscriber #s
keep leaping up! :-)

~~~
googletron
:)

------
mapleoin
Can you give some more information about your project? Who are you guys? Why
would I be interested in your opinion on what is good? What topics are
covered? What is an example issue?

Right now, I only get the smugness:

"One e-mail each Friday(starting Feb. 17th), _easy to unsubscribe, only god
knows why you would want to do that._ "

~~~
googletron
Pycoder's Weekly, will be a weekly newsletter for those interested in python
development and various topics around python. It will be broken down into
sections on topics regarding web development, python news, python projects and
general python discussion.

We are both full time python developers and enthusiasts, if you would like to
know more about us, we have provided our twitter accounts at the bottom of the
site.

We are just gearing up for our first issue (17th of February), I promise the
smugness will be justified.

You have outline some good points, We will take them to heart and improve the
site accordingly.

Thanks!

~~~
bmelton
You should put that same text on the website. I signed up immediately, but
then had questions as to whether or not I should have.

That text would have sold me without a doubt.

~~~
googletron
The homepage has been updated. I hope this reflects our passion about doing
the best job possible. :)

------
andrewcooke
i used to get a weekly python email. what happened to that? [searches
email...] python-url from gabriel genellina.

here's an example - <http://lwn.net/Articles/454574/> \- which looks like
cameron laird's email to subscribe, but i can't find anything at
<http://phaseit.net/> to indicate if it's still in operation.

hmm. the latest i can find is aug 25 2011, which is the last one in my
mailbox. so i guess it died.

~~~
googletron
Perfect opportunity to join in a new mailing list, that won't die out.

------
_feda_
Sometimes I think mailing lists are the future aswell as the past. Something
very elegant about them, moreso than something like google reader. The
suckless-tools mailing list (<http://suckless.org/community>) is a great
example.

~~~
mgrouchy
I think the real value is in the curation, which is something you don't get
from google reader.

Essentially, if a list is curated well enough, you know you will be able to
find things of value on there and I know for me, not having to rummage through
my rss feeder has a lot of value.

Its the same reason why I read hacker news, better curation then my rss
reader.

~~~
duck
_Its the same reason why I read hacker news, better curation then my rss
reader._

If you want to take it one step further sign-up for my Hacker Newsletter
(<http://www.hackernewsletter.com>) ;)

~~~
mgrouchy
Already there my man :)

------
wgrover
Add a link to the current issue of the newsletter, so folks know what to
expect before signing up.

[EDIT: I see the first issue will be the 17th, cool; well maybe add a link to
that when it comes out]

~~~
mgrouchy
We will, but there currently is no current issue, first issue is on the 17th.

We expect there to be archives of the individual issues that you can browse
before you signup.

~~~
wgrover
Sounds good. Any example content you can put on the signup website now (a
single sample story, a sample contents listing, anything) might go a long way
in convincing people to sign up.

------
code_pockets
Nice project.

Will you be accepting contributions from readers(May I contribute)?

If so, where could you be contacted(other than twitter(I don't tweet))?

~~~
mgrouchy
Hey, not 100% sure what we are doing about contributors yet, but feel to shoot
me an email at myusername@pycoders.com.

------
thekevan
I would not want to sign up without seeing a sample.

~~~
mgrouchy
There will be samples as soon as the first issue is sent out, in the mean time
you will have to trust us!

